# Terminal über Serielle Schnittstelle



## knackpunkt83 (4. Januar 2005)

Holla

Habe nen gebrauchten Cisco ISDN-Router bekommen und wollte damit jetzt mal was machen...
Das Ding hat ein extra Kabel zur Seriellen Schnittstelle. 

Wie kann ich unter Linux eine Terminal-Verbindung über die Serielle Schnittstelle herstellen?

Habe schon die Suchfunktion und Google betätigt, aber da gehts immer nur darum das der Linux Rechner ne Terminal-Verbindung über die Schnittstelle annimmt.


----------



## imweasel (5. Januar 2005)

Hi,

du kannst z.B. mit minicom eine Verbindung zu deinem Router aufbauen.


----------



## knackpunkt83 (5. Januar 2005)

Jau, danke.

Werd ich ausprobieren. Aber gibts nicht noch ne einfache Methode? Ich meine Ich hab ja bereits mindestens zwei Terminal-Programme installiert. Gibts da nicht so einen Befehl:

xterm /dev/serielle Schnittstelle

...oder ähnlich?


----------

